
Python Programming in your Browser: PythonAnywhere - J3L2404
http://www.pythonanywhere.com/?
======
gouranga
I'm not paying for something I can have anywhere I want already for nothing.

EDIT: To clear this up - installing python on your computer is cheaper, has
better support, no limits, is far faster interactively and has really good
support.

I know people are going to say "what about iOS/Android" but why the hell would
you want to write anything on those devices.

~~~
drx
> I know people are going to say "what about iOS/Android" but why the hell
> would you want to write anything on those devices.

Writing on an iPad is very convenient. I would love to transfer as much work
as I can on iPads (from laptops).

And replying to your child:

> I was thinking the same thing. Seems like a niche idea that only people with
> money to burn and nothing better to do would buy into.

Money to burn, really? $10/month for people in an industry where earning
$8000/month is the norm? If anything it might be too low.

~~~
timClicks
My dev 'workstation' sometimes consists of Linode, SSH & a tablet. That will
get you working quite effectively on an iPad.

~~~
gouranga
That isn't "working on an iPad". That's a dumb terminal.

For those of us who can't rely on a permanent connection, it's a useless and
somewhat risky concept.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
If you just want a REPL, you can get that actually running in your browser
with <http://repl.it/>

------
karlzt
Python anywhere:

\-
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/pgbovine/python/tutor.html#mode=...](http://people.csail.mit.edu/pgbovine/python/tutor.html#mode=edit)

\- <http://labs.codecademy.com/#:workspace>

\- <http://www.learnpython.org/>

\- <http://repl.it/>

\- <http://codepad.org/VAof3t5J>

\- <http://www.ideone.com/>

------
micaelwidell
With the emergence and success of services like Heroku for simplified
development and hosting, I am pretty sure this is the next natural step. I
think these kind of services, with development, revision system, deployment,
hosting all integrated, with be huge within a year or two.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
What if it becomes the dominant way of developing software? In that case,
Apple might finally lock down the Mac since people can just visit
"xcode.apple.com" or whatever.

------
guruparan18
This is certainly impressive to play around. However, what I would look
forward for is a ssh connection from my laptop. With increasing connection
there is a latency with what I typed and what appears in screen.

I noticed the below when I clicked on console. "Starting encrypted connection
to consoles-1.pythonanywhere.com on port 443". So I tried the below command.

    
    
      $ ssh guru@consoles-1.pythonanywhere.com
      The authenticity of host 'consoles-1.pythonanywhere.com (23.21.200.247)' can't be established.
      RSA key fingerprint is d5:50:bd:8e:23:eb:14:3f:cf:15:87:42:0b:bf:e2:60.
      Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
      Warning: Permanently added 'consoles-1.pythonanywhere.com,23.21.200.247'   (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
      guru@consoles-1.pythonanywhere.com's password:
    
    

and failed with the password I used to create the profile. I tried the ssh
command with port, but did not get prompt.

    
    
      $ ssh -p 443 guru@consoles-1.pythonanywhere.com

~~~
gpjt
Hi there - I'm a PythonAnywhere developer. We're working on getting SSH access
supported, it's a bit tricky but we have it working in the lab so we should
get it live reasonably soon.

~~~
cdh
It might just be me, but I wasn't able to get the consoles working in Opera. I
had to use Firefox.

(My apologies if I'm mistaken and it does work. I enable cookies & Flash on a
site by site basis, and sometimes that causes problems. I turned them both on,
though, and it just stays stuck at "Starting encrypted connection to
consoles-1.pythonanywhere.com on port 443".)

~~~
gpjt
We're looking into that, hopefully we'll get it fixed soon, but it's a problem
in a third-party library we depend on so it's proving harder to fix than we'd
hoped.

------
rbanffy
My phone and tablet all have ssh. With that, GNU Screen and Emacs, I'm
perfectly happy.

The hosting part is intriguing.

------
donny
Looks cool. Do you provide APIs? I can support it in my iPad IDE app,
worqshop.com

~~~
gpjt
That sounds like a great idea! Drop us a line at developers@pythonanywhere.com
and let's talk about what would be involved.

------
bhat
I'm tempted to sign up but I really don't see how this could be useful to me.
I take my computer everywhere I go when I'm coding. I don't even like the idea
of developing somewhere other than on my computer. Quite a few people over
here have expressed similar feelings - I believe this is how most developers
roll.

I won't be surprised if hosting and easy deployment evolves to become the key
value proposition for these guys. They seem a talented bunch - the like that
can pull it off. And I must say, the product does seem vaguely reminiscent of
Heroku's early days.

------
matthiasb
Sounds cool but I can't open the webpage on my motorola photon. The browser
app crash completely. I tried with the stock browser and dolphin.

Did anybody got it working on Android?

~~~
gpjt
PythonAnywhere developer here - sorry about that. we discovered just the other
day that our recent site redesign (which was in part to better support iPads)
makes the ICS browser very unhappy, so I guess that's what your phone has?
We'll get it fixed ASAP. It should work just fine on Honeycomb and earlier.

------
mkramlich
I admire anyone who builds anything but, with respect... what unsolved problem
does this solve? I can already program Python anywhere where I have a laptop
or remote SSH session. And that's basically anywhere I want already. And in
the situations where I can't have a laptop or SSH session, I almost always
won't have a web browser either.

~~~
mattchew
I might try using this to teach Python to kids in our homeschool group. I
haven't kicked the tires yet, but it sounds like it might be a really easy way
to get a bunch of sharable environments set up for a class.

------
omfut
Iam trying to open from my Macbook pro and the safari browser keeps crashing.
Is there a issue with safari?

~~~
gpjt
Not that we know of, but we'll definitely look into it! If you could drop us a
line at support@pythonanywhere.com with your OS and browser versions then
we'll try to repro.

------
vidoss
Crashed my kindle fire browser!

